# beautiful beautiful reflects gold, and a promotion!



## shorty (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all, a simple look from me, dont think the pics really do the reflects justice! AND i am celebrating a promotion, I am now a supervisor, im dead pleased seeing as I havent even been with MAC for a year yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways...

face - 
fix fluid my own custom mix of nw35,nc40,nc44 haha
moisturecover nw35
mineralize skinfinish medium dark and dark to contour
not 100% on blush but think it may have been desert rose
shell cream colour base to highlight

eyes -
blackground, reflects antique gold, carbon, soba, shell highlight. graphblack, brun and cork in brows, #7 lases and zoomlash

lips -
blankety (i think!)


























thanks for looking and have a lovely crimbo everyone, im just enjoying my LAST day off until xmas day eeek

Lou x


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

You are so friggin gorgeous!! I love this whole look...and I love love your hair!!! Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Dec 16, 2008)

Stunning combo! Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 16, 2008)

lovely! congratulations!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 16, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow stunning! Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

You are absouletly stunning! congrats on the promotin!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2008)

You're gorgeous.


----------



## ticki (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats on the promotion!


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2008)

I love this!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 16, 2008)

You rock the dark eye and nude lip! Love it!


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! Congrats on the promotion too! It shows the effort you've put in has paid off


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 16, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## User49 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats! I got made full time on dec 1st and I have been with the company about as long as you! It's awesome when hard work pays off! Good job and great eotd! I love the reflects glitters!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

this is a gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats on the promotion


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 16, 2008)

I love this whole look!!  Really sexy,beautiful!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 16, 2008)

very hot


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

congratulations sweety!!! which counter do you work at??? 
great look, i love your looks.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is so gorgeous, perfect for the holidays


----------



## statusmode (Dec 16, 2008)

you're stunning! gorgeous look! =]


----------



## Saints (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on the promotion, you look so good and I love your hair


----------



## shorty (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_congratulations sweety!!! which counter do you work at??? 
great look, i love your looks._

 
Selfridges Manchester city centre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





congrats glittermyveins glad to see your doing well! xthanks everyone


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 16, 2008)

You look great, and congratulations!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow you are stunning! The makeup looks really good and I love your hair.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 16, 2008)

love it.... and fab news about the promotion! so pleased 4u xxx


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats on your promotion!
luv your look....it's smokin' !!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 16, 2008)

looks great!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty. :]


----------



## christineeee_ (Dec 17, 2008)

u look amazing


----------



## Jot (Dec 17, 2008)

really beautiful look. Congrats on the promo and happy christmas to you too.
Good to see you back here again


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2008)

This look is smoked up sexiness, I love it! Congrats on the promotion too!


----------



## makeba (Dec 17, 2008)

beautiful!!! congrats on your promotion!!!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 17, 2008)

You are stunning if I say so myself, I'm happy for you and it is well deserved, always a joy when you love the work you do and it is something you are VERY good at.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## joey444 (Dec 17, 2008)

Your eyes look gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Happyone81 (Dec 17, 2008)

You look very pretty and sexy. I want to try this. You're hair is cute. Your whole look comes together perfectly.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow I kept scrolling hoping to see more pictures! You are gorgeous and I've been searching for ways to use my antique gold reflects from the holiday pigment set so Thank You! And Congrats on you promotion.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love all your looks, this one is especially hot! Congrats on your climb up the ladder


----------



## luvmkup (Dec 17, 2008)

You are beautiful, and that look is gorgeous on you. Congrats on the promotion, that is quite an achievement!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol i was like "wow, her foundation is _perfect_, lemme scroll up and see what it is"... and then i was like "oh... no wonder" heehee


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 18, 2008)

really, really pretty..


----------



## iio (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love all the e/s that you used.


----------



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! This is GORGEOUS! You're HOT! Love your hair too!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 19, 2008)

Great make up. I have reflects antique gold, but have never used it. It looks great how you used it.

and I LOVE your hair. 

short hair rules :-D


----------



## MissCreoula (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats! Love this look! Sweet & Sexy at the same time. Your colouring looks similiar to mine..so if you didn't have to do the custom blending & could only pick one shade which would you pick? And for undereye concealer? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnaPR (Dec 19, 2008)

PLEASE do a tutorial on this look!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 19, 2008)

SUPER pretty! Do you mind if I copy this look for my family Christmas eve dinner?!?


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 19, 2008)

im loving this look your eyes look hot


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 19, 2008)

Love this


----------



## shorty (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCreoula* 

 
_Congrats! Love this look! Sweet & Sexy at the same time. Your colouring looks similiar to mine..so if you didn't have to do the custom blending & could only pick one shade which would you pick? And for undereye concealer? Thanks in advance!_

 
what a good question!! uhm, id probably just use nc40 which is pale for me (i used to go on a sunbed once a month but ive got a burns scar on my leg so im paling down a bit!!) with medium deep or dark mineralize over the top... as for under eye concealer i have MAJOR problems with blue circles so at the minute im using nc43 select cover and then nw35 moisturecover over the top, i have a nightmare with covering them it takes me ages... if i just had to use one id probable do nw30 and then take the mineralize over the top again!!

i dont have time to do tutorials but i will be putting some more looks on over xmas, i have in my possesion some of the lash n dash lashes i am so excited about them!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 19, 2008)

Very pretty look, ideal for xmas parties and such :] Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks awesome!!! I have to try this and I really like your Hair.


----------



## nikki (Dec 19, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG, this is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 19, 2008)

Hot.  I really like this look!


----------



## sobe (Dec 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 19, 2008)

omg u're a total BOMBSHELL


----------



## COBI (Dec 19, 2008)

Love the look and I also love your hair!  Congrats on your promotion.  

I am currently in love with reflects bronze.


----------



## ecberger (Dec 20, 2008)

im in LOOOVE with this!
huuge inspiration, wow
x


----------



## Bianca (Dec 20, 2008)

Very pretty and I love the hair too!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 20, 2008)

Another hardy congratulations!!


----------



## Kalie (Dec 20, 2008)

You're hot, love the look.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous...and I love your hair!


----------



## srl5045 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gorgeous. Your skin is amazing. <3 Oh, and congrats! Promotions = $$


----------



## honeyjr (Dec 22, 2008)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 23, 2008)

That's stunning! Oh, and I would very much like to steal your hair too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW I love it and your hair!


----------



## always.27 (Feb 20, 2009)

tut for this please! its gorgeous!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, so pretty!! The whole mu 'look' goes wonderfully with your hair -so beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on the promotion, that's awesome!


----------



## kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

shorty, has anybody ever told you that you look like elizabeth taylor?

p.s. i adore your look and congrats on your promotion!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 21, 2009)

very pretty!  You totally look like Victoria Beckham in these pics!!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 21, 2009)

You make me want to cut my hair! lol..and also buy some reflects..this is gorgeous....


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 22, 2009)

wow , so eff'n beautiful !!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 22, 2009)

u look great!! and congrats!!


----------



## Arshia (Feb 22, 2009)

amazing look, where excatly are u supervising??


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous, and I just can't get over your eyes! I love it.


----------



## srl5045 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love reflects antique gold with a smokey eye! My fave look is with carbon, honey lust, vanilla pigment, and reflects antique gold (sometimes I use tan pigment)... it always looks amazing. I know, random, but that look reminded me of this one!


----------



## pebbleinthesand (Feb 22, 2009)

Great makeup and I love your hair! You're beautiful!


----------

